# Circle of Life (22 Gallon/High Tech) Week 9 Updated 07/02/15



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

*Circle of Life | 生生不息*












































































> Mufasa: "Everything you see exists together in a delicate balance. As king, you need to understand that balance and respect all the creatures, from the crawling ant to the leaping antelope."
> Simba: "But, Dad, don't we eat the antelope?"
> Mufasa: "Yes, Simba, but let me explain. When we die, our bodies become the grass, and the antelope eat the grass. And so we are all connected in the great Circle of Life."


-The Lion King​
*Specs*

*Tank:* Mr. Aqua 22 Gallon Frameless Glass Aquarium (36"x12"x12")
*Stand:* DIY
*Lighting:* [STRIKE]Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED+[/STRIKE] Finnex Planted+ 24/7
*Filtration:* Eheim 2213
*Heater:* Hydor 200 Watt Inline Heater
*C02:* Co2Art Single Stage Regulator, 2.5 lbs Cylinder
*Glassware:* ADA Drop Checker, ADA Thermometer (8MM) Fahrenheit Version, Hand Made Violet Style Glass Aquarium Inflow and Outflow Lily Pipe Set
*Substrate:* ADA AQUA SOIL - Amazonia (Normal)
*Hardscape:* Ohko Stone (Dragon Stone)

*Flora*

Hemianthus Callitrichoides(Dwarf Baby Tears)
Staurogyne Repens
Blyxa Japonica
Alternanthera Reineckii "Mini"
Hygro Pinnatifida
Hydrocotyle Tripartita
Riccardia Chamedryfolia(Mini Pellia)

*Fauna*

Cardinal Tetra
Red Cherry Shrimp(Painted Fire Red)
Otocinclus Catfish

Thanks for looking!


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Following..............


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

04/14/15



























04/24/15









04/28/15 final hardscape









04/29/15









04/29/15 DSM Day 1 (Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED+)


















05/03/15 DSM Day 5









05/08/15 DSM Day 10 (added Staurogyne Repens)









05/14/15









05/21/15 staurogyne repens adapt really well









05/28/15 filled the tank









06/03/15 finnex planted+ 24/7


















06/09/15 lily pipes set and inline diffuser from co2 art









06/18/15 added cleaning crew, 5 otocinclus catfish









06/24/15 schooling otos









06/25/15 added 15 cardinal tetra


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

These are nice tanks, I like mine :3. Are you going to wait til 24/7 to come in?


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

agro said:


> These are nice tanks, I like mine :3. Are you going to wait til 24/7 to come in?


yes, i hope it's worth the waiting! i think we need a 22G Club soon! lol!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

22g when what where huh did this happen?


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

kimchilee said:


> yes, i hope it's worth the waiting! i think we need a 22G Club soon! lol!


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=846401&highlight=



Neatfish said:


> 22g when what where huh did this happen?


Few days ago @ Marine Depot.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Neatfish said:


> 22g when what where huh did this happen?












Bump:


agro said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=846401&highlight=


wow, i didn't notice that thread!


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice, following. 

Any review for the regulator? Pics?


----------



## Goosekeeper (Aug 19, 2014)

My 22g long arrived last week and as soon as I unpacked it the plan for it changed.

I have a 12g long that suffers from a couple issues. Too little circulation and too much light. Being very new to the hobby, I exasperated both issues with the scape. The solution was to increase the size of the Eheim filter and raise the light (Current Sat+) . I'm still contemplating adding a hydro pump to help with circulation.

These issues have me second guessing some equipment choices for the 22 gallon. The distance from substrate to light could be 9-10" and the Eheim will have to move even more water the same 36". Does a 2217 make more sense? And will a light like the Finnex Planted + be too much? Again, I'm very new and the 12 is my first tank, so I'm just sharing my current situation and searching for ideas. 

Can't wait to see what some of these tanks look like in a few months. Mine is impressive just sitting empty on its stand.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

dru said:


> Nice, following.
> 
> Any review for the regulator? Pics?


actually this is my first regulator, i don't know what is good what is bad. but so far it works fine, it does the job and keep my plants happy. i'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Goosekeeper said:


> My 22g long arrived last week and as soon as I unpacked it the plan for it changed.
> 
> I have a 12g long that suffers from a couple issues. Too little circulation and too much light. Being very new to the hobby, I exasperated both issues with the scape. The solution was to increase the size of the Eheim filter and raise the light (Current Sat+) . I'm still contemplating adding a hydro pump to help with circulation.
> 
> ...


i have the 12g long too, which is my first planted tank, but already sold to a member here, pending for pick up.

i use zoomed nano 10 canister filter, i think it's enough to filter the 12g long, because i only have small group of fish and shrimp. but i also use hydor koralia 240 to make sure i have enough flow rate in the tank to avoid algae.

for the light, after dry start method and flooded the tank, i slowly adjusted to 6 hours photoperiod. no algae bloom so far.

i'm new to this hobby too, i think you're right that eheim 2217 make more sense than 2211 for 22g long, it's always better to go with a stronger filter. the reason why i pick eheim 2211 is because it's cheaper, due to limited budget, lol.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

kimchilee said:


> i have the 12g long too, which is my first planted tank, but already sold to a member here, pending for pick up.
> 
> i use zoomed nano 10 canister filter, i think it's enough to filter the 12g long, because i only have small group of fish and shrimp. but i also use hydor koralia 240 to make sure i have enough flow rate in the tank to avoid algae.
> 
> ...


 
If your looking to help your budget, check out Sunsun canisters. Very good reviews at a fraction of the price of Eheim.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

natebuchholz said:


> If your looking to help your budget, check out Sunsun canisters. Very good reviews at a fraction of the price of Eheim.


the 2211 is on its way... you make me want to return it, and get the sunsun canister now, lol... we'll see.


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

kimchilee said:


> the 2211 is on its way... you make me want to return it, and get the sunsun canister now, lol... we'll see.


2213 is also just 9$ more than 2211.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

agro said:


> 2213 is also just 9$ more than 2211.


i got the 2211 from bigalspets for $63 with 10% discount code, the 2213 is about $83 with discount code. both 2211 and 2213 cost about $100 at marinedepot with no free shipping.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

i found a great deal for the 2213 at kensfish and i have 10% discount code, so now 2211 for my 6g and 2213 for 22g.


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

1 bag in 22g is good enough btw!


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

agro said:


> 1 bag in 22g is good enough btw!


i need one more bag, for two tanks.

filter came today, can't wait to get it set up!


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

final hardscape.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Very nice! Where'd you get the ohko stone?


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

mistuhmarc said:


> Very nice! Where'd you get the ohko stone?


i'm lucky that my lfs carries it.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

5 tissue culture cups of dwarf baby tears came today, planting time!


----------



## thump421 (Nov 29, 2014)

Great looking scape thus far. If you don't mind me asking where did you get your tissue culter hc from? I picked up some tissue cultured ug and ar mini 2 weeks back and the ug was ok but the ar was beaten up by the time it came in the mail. Your hc looks beautiful!


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

kimchilee said:


> final hardscape.


Love that design. Wanna come do my aquascaping???


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

thump421 said:


> Great looking scape thus far. If you don't mind me asking where did you get your tissue culter hc from? I picked up some tissue cultured ug and ar mini 2 weeks back and the ug was ok but the ar was beaten up by the time it came in the mail. Your hc looks beautiful!


thanks for your input, i got the hc from ebay, this is the second time i purchase hc from ebay, but different seller. they all came in very nice and healthy.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

jimbo662 said:


> Love that design. Wanna come do my aquascaping???


thanks for the compliment! i'm just a beginner, this is my second aquascaping, still learning everyday from everybody here on tpt!


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice scape!


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

dru said:


> Nice scape!


thanks dru! i hope it still look good after i flood the tank.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

DSM Day 1


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

kimchilee said:


> DSM Day 1



Ugh...this is going to look great. Love the layout, love the rock, love love.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

SevenportsJohn said:


> Ugh...this is going to look great. Love the layout, love the rock, love love.


awww, thanks for the kind words. i'll keep updating, all in all, patience is best.


----------



## DGarone (Apr 26, 2013)

I want one.  My 12 long seems inadequate now. At least I know my water changes are easier in the 12 than they would be in the 22.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

DGarone said:


> I want one.  My 12 long seems inadequate now. At least I know my water changes are easier in the 12 than they would be in the 22.


well, at least my water changes are easier in the 6 than you would be in the 12, lol. just kidding. i do miss my 12, which was my first aquascaping tank, but already sold it to a member here.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

This is exactly the tank I want to use next time. Did you get an early sample of the 24/7 light or are you still waiting like us plebs?


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Phyzix said:


> This is exactly the tank I want to use next time. Did you get an early sample of the 24/7 light or are you still waiting like us plebs?


i'm still waiting for the 24/7 light, i wish i could get an early sample. lol. i'm using current usa light now for the dsm, hope my hc can hold on until i get the 24/7.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm thinking of running the 24/7 light on the standard programmed schedule, and maybe having another planted+ come on for the peak daylight hours just to see how much algae I can grow.

Amazon says May 18th but I don't trust that.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Phyzix said:


> I'm thinking of running the 24/7 light on the standard programmed schedule, and maybe having another planted+ come on for the peak daylight hours just to see how much algae I can grow.
> 
> Amazon says May 18th but I don't trust that.


i thoght they said the 24/7 will be released on may 15, postponed again? i can see why you don't trust that...


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

kimchilee said:


> i thoght they said the 24/7 will be released on may 15, postponed again? i can see why you don't trust that...


Shows release of 5/15 and estimated delivery 5/18 for me. But I'm not going to rely on that.

Just picked up my first CO2 system today.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Phyzix said:


> Shows release of 5/15 and estimated delivery 5/18 for me. But I'm not going to rely on that.
> 
> Just picked up my first CO2 system today.


nice! i was looking at your thread before i saw this. if you don't mind me asking, how much is that whole co2 system you got?


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

kimchilee said:


> nice! i was looking at your thread before i saw this. if you don't mind me asking, how much is that whole co2 system you got?


$90 for 5lb tank filled + $100 for the regulator/bubble counters/solenoid/tubing and $20 for a diffuser that I already broke. Had check valves and suction cups from other projects. $25 for a new diffuser. 

Probably will get a an inline solution for the C02 injection but I like the look of the glass for now. Need to purchase some sort of drop checker and eventually a ph controller. The regulator was running all the planted tanks at the aquarium shop on a 5' tall C02 tank but the guy really wanted to make a deal. 

Should last at least 6 months on a fill $20 each time.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Phyzix said:


> $90 for 5lb tank filled + $100 for the regulator/bubble counters/solenoid/tubing and $20 for a diffuser that I already broke. Had check valves and suction cups from other projects. $25 for a new diffuser.
> 
> Probably will get a an inline solution for the C02 injection but I like the look of the glass for now. Need to purchase some sort of drop checker and eventually a ph controller. The regulator was running all the planted tanks at the aquarium shop on a 5' tall C02 tank but the guy really wanted to make a deal.
> 
> Should last at least 6 months on a fill $20 each time.


very good price! yea, i think i'm going to get an inline heater and inline co2 diffuser too. but a ph controller, my budget considers it a luxury item.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

does higher humidity contribute to faster growth? i don't have a humidity meter, just trying my best to keep humidity high enough for the hc. i want to flood the tank in two weeks when i got the finnex 24/7 light, what do you guys think?

DSM Day 5


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice job with the scape and plants look great. One thing i would suggest is to smooth out the substrate line along the front glass. Especially the bumps on the right side.


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

kimchilee said:


> does higher humidity contribute to faster growth? i don't have a humidity meter, just trying my best to keep humidity high enough for the hc. i want to flood the tank in two weeks when i got the finnex 24/7 light, what do you guys think?
> 
> DSM Day 5


Depends if you do it right, 2 weeks most likely won't be enough for that full lush carpets but they'll be rooted enough at least.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

mot said:


> Nice job with the scape and plants look great. One thing i would suggest is to smooth out the substrate line along the front glass. Especially the bumps on the right side.


Apart from maybe softening the one on the right, I disagree. The wavy shape will look badass when fully carpeted. they'll make easy guidelines for trimming too. All depends on preference, I suppose. Looks awesome, in any case.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

mot said:


> Nice job with the scape and plants look great. One thing i would suggest is to smooth out the substrate line along the front glass. Especially the bumps on the right side.


i kind of did that on purpose, that wavy shape, haha... maybe that's too much?

Bump:


agro said:


> Depends if you do it right, 2 weeks most likely won't be enough for that full lush carpets but they'll be rooted enough at least.


ugh, i knew it! i am just so impatient at dry start method...


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Mitashade said:


> Apart from maybe softening the one on the right, I disagree. The wavy shape will look badass when fully carpeted. they'll make easy guidelines for trimming too. All depends on preference, I suppose. Looks awesome, in any case.


thank you! and we'll see how the wavy shape look when fully carpeted, hopefully it will look badass! haha!


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

kimchilee said:


> thank you! and we'll see how the wavy shape look when fully carpeted, hopefully it will look badass! haha!


Not hopefully, it will


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

SevenportsJohn said:


> Not hopefully, it will


thank you very much. more pictures coming soon.


----------



## geekdad (Aug 7, 2014)

I love your scape. Can't wait to see it when it's grown in.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

thank you. the hc are growing so slow but steady.


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

Did you get the 24/7?


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

When I first saw the tank and hadn't read the posts, I thought it was the beginning of a tank being entered in the contest.

Awesome job!

I've been looking for 1 large piece of Ohko stone and it's almost impossible to find. You're lucky!


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

agro said:


> Did you get the 24/7?


no, not yet. did you get yours?


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

kimchilee said:


> no, not yet. did you get yours?


I did, already prefer it over the sat+ pro.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Kntry said:


> When I first saw the tank and hadn't read the posts, I thought it was the beginning of a tank being entered in the contest.
> 
> Awesome job!
> 
> I've been looking for 1 large piece of Ohko stone and it's almost impossible to find. You're lucky!


thank you kntry! that's a big compliment. i'm still learning everyday, wish i can be part of a contest someday.

i had 2 large pieces of ohko stone, 1 just broke into a few smaller pieces while cleaning it. these stones break very easily.

Bump:


agro said:


> I did, already prefer it over the sat+ pro.


did you get yours from amazon or from monster aquarium?


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

kimchilee said:


> thank you kntry! that's a big compliment. i'm still learning everyday, wish i can be part of a contest someday.
> 
> i had 2 large pieces of ohko stone, 1 just broke into a few smaller pieces while cleaning it. these stones break very easily.
> 
> ...


Monster.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

acquired some staurogyne repens from nate.

DSM Day 10


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Slow but steady. Looking good.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

agro said:


> Monster.


i called today, john said sold out. haha, so it was you!

Bump:


Phyzix said:


> Slow but steady. Looking good.


yup, slow but steady. i was told that hc and s. repens will grow faster submersed with co2. is it true?


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

You definitely want to ensure that they are getting enough co2 since that is one of the main benefits of starting without water. It's common practice to pump co2 into grow tents.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Phyzix said:


> You definitely want to ensure that they are getting enough co2 since that is one of the main benefits of starting without water. It's common practice to pump co2 into grow tents.


i see. i don't know if i have the patient to wait 4-6 months for the dry start method.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

kimchilee said:


> i see. i don't know if i have the patient to wait 4-6 months for the dry start method.


You're talking to the person trying to start a carpet 2 months in. So you're doing alright in my book.

Did you pick out fish already?


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Phyzix said:


> You're talking to the person trying to start a carpet 2 months in. So you're doing alright in my book.
> 
> Did you pick out fish already?


i'm a big fan of rummynose tetra. but i'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Rummynose would look really good in there.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

it's going to be a while before i add any livestock, but i really need your opinions on livestock selection, and how many do you think would be a safe/good number?

i'll definitely start with amano, otos and painted fire red shrimp, then decide which fish will also go in. fish that i've always wanted are rummynose, galaxy rasbora and hatchetfish. but i'm open to any suggestions.

so what's the best combination in your opinion?

a.
3 x amano
10 x painted fire red shrimp
5 x otos
18 x rummynose

b.
5 x amano
10 x painted fire red shrimp
5 X otos
8 x galaxy rasbora

c.
3 x amano
10 x painted fire red shrimp
5 x otos
10 x rummynose
8 x hatchetfish

etc...


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

With those options I think some combo of amano/painted fire red shrimp/otos/rummynose/galaxy rasboras but you would need to do a lot of water changes. This seems like a pretty high maintenance setup though so I presume that's not a big deal. Perhaps:

5 amano
10 painted red (seems like you're set on those)
3 otos (add more if you need them later)
8 rummynose
8 galaxy


----------



## dhenry7711 (Apr 19, 2015)

First post!  I love hatchetfish, but unless you are planning on a super tight fitting lid on there I would stay away from them. They will jump out in a heartbeat and be crispy on the floor before you know it.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Phyzix said:


> With those options I think some combo of amano/painted fire red shrimp/otos/rummynose/galaxy rasboras but you would need to do a lot of water changes. This seems like a pretty high maintenance setup though so I presume that's not a big deal. Perhaps:
> 
> 5 amano
> 10 painted red (seems like you're set on those)
> ...


do you think 20% water change weekly would be enough with that combo? yes, i'll definitely add at least 10 pfrs, i like how the green hc carpet makes the pfrs totally outstading.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

dhenry7711 said:


> First post!  I love hatchetfish, but unless you are planning on a super tight fitting lid on there I would stay away from them. They will jump out in a heartbeat and be crispy on the floor before you know it.


hi henry, welcome aboard! i like how hatchetfish swimming at the top of the aquarium, but i never had them before. i just youtube it, wow, i didn't know they can jump that high! they can fly! seems like hatchetfish is not a good option for me.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

kimchilee said:


> do you think 20% water change weekly would be enough with that combo? yes, i'll definitely add at least 10 pfrs, i like how the green hc carpet makes the pfrs totally outstading.


I just used this old school calculator for my water changes, and then added a few extra gallons for peace of mind since I'm introducing so many things to the water during the week. 

http://aqadvisor.com/


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Phyzix said:


> I just used this old school calculator for my water changes, and then added a few extra gallons for peace of mind since I'm introducing so many things to the water during the week.
> 
> http://aqadvisor.com/


thank you, this is very helpful!


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Looking great!


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

George Willms said:


> Looking great!


thank you george!

look what came in the mail today. lily pipes set next, or surface skimmer?


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

kimchilee said:


> look what came in the mail today. lily pipes set next, or surface skimmer?


i vote pipes  They make such a difference to the look. Although I just added some circulation pumps on my 120g and am now wishing for a surface skimmer since they suck up everything!


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

kep said:


> i vote pipes  They make such a difference to the look. Although I just added some circulation pumps on my 120g and am now wishing for a surface skimmer since they suck up everything!


i like the look of regular lily pipes, but i also like how surface skimmer take care of the surface scum. ugh... it's going to be a while before i place the order, so i have some time to figure it out.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Are you worried about the circulation pump and the shimp at all?


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Phyzix said:


> Are you worried about the circulation pump and the shimp at all?


i was a bit worried, when i first got it. however, i think it should be fine, because i'll just turn it on for a couple minutes like everytime after i feed the fish/shrimp, while i can keep my eyes on the tank. err... i don't know, it's not a good idea to add a circulation pump?


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

kimchilee said:


> i was a bit worried, when i first got it. however, i think it should be fine, because i'll just turn it on for a couple minutes like everytime after i feed the fish/shrimp, while i can keep my eyes on the tank. err... i don't know, it's not a good idea to add a circulation pump?


I don't know I was asking you 

I just have the internet and LFS people to ask.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

What does the inlet look like on that circulation pump? It may be ok if it spread out over a bunch of slot type inlets. I got a hydor recently as well. I had some issues with the threaded hose clamps they come with. I couldn't get them to screw down once I put tubing on. I ended up just using hose clamps to keep the tubing secure.

Edit: Actually, I just looked up some pics online. I'd be a bit worried about the little guys getting sucked into that. Can you try to find a way to put a prefilter over it?


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

i took a look at the circulation pump last night, yep, i don't think it's safe with the shrimp. maybe i'll just turn it on when needed, so i can keep my eyes on it.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

staurogyne repens adapt really well, hc still growing slow but steady.


----------



## AndrewV (May 5, 2015)

That's gonna look really nice once it fills in.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

kimchilee said:


> staurogyne repens adapt really well, hc still growing slow but steady.


Wow! They look like they are doing well! 
Whoever provided those S. Repens really supplies a good product. :hihi:


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

AndrewV said:


> That's gonna look really nice once it fills in.


thanks andrew!



natebuchholz said:


> Wow! They look like they are doing well!
> Whoever provided those S. Repens really supplies a good product. :hihi:


hahaha! thank you again, nate.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

4 weeks into dry start method, probably going to fill the tank next week and start cycling.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

kimchilee said:


> 4 weeks into dry start method, probably going to fill the tank next week and start cycling.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

thank you very much, john.

so i actually filled the tank yesterday, HC pearling crazy all day!


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Very nice. I like the flow of the rock and how they lead the eye to the middle path. 

Let's see if the saying "Just add water and mix" holds true. Keep us updated


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

dukydaf said:


> Very nice. I like the flow of the rock and how they lead the eye to the middle path.
> 
> Let's see if the saying "Just add water and mix" holds true. Keep us updated


thanks for the kind words! i'll try to keep updated weekly.


----------



## johnnytrn (Feb 23, 2014)

wow you flooded the tank so soon! the hc didn't even spread much during DSM


----------



## dhenry7711 (Apr 19, 2015)

Out of curiosity, how much aqua soil did you use in this setup?


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

johnnytrn said:


> wow you flooded the tank so soon! the hc didn't even spread much during DSM


dry starting is supposed to be better because there is much more co2 available in the air than in the water, but some people have more success with flooding and crank the co2.

i had great success(i think) on my previous tank with the dsm, so this time i just want to do a little experiment to see which method grow faster/better.

Bump:


dhenry7711 said:


> Out of curiosity, how much aqua soil did you use in this setup?


about 15 liters.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

got the finnex 24/7 today! finally! i'll try to take some comparison pictures between current usa satellite freshwater led+ and finnex planted+ 24/7.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

actually not much difference, 24/7 is slightly brighter.

48" satellite freshwater led+ vs 36" planted+ 24/7


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

You have 2 filters and 2 diffusers?


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

agro said:


> You have 2 filters and 2 diffusers?



yes, but that just temporary. zoomed 501 from a mature tank, using it for faster cycling, and the fluval pressurized 88g-co2 kit, i just want to finish it off.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

compare week 1 and week 5.


----------



## dhenry7711 (Apr 19, 2015)

Very nice and inspiring,


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm interested to see what you do with the increase in power from the 24/7 coupled with a much less definite photoperiod. What hours were you running the SAT+ and your CO2? Actually, are you even using the 24/7 cycle? If so, what hours do you think you will run the CO2 now?


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Freemananana said:


> I'm interested to see what you do with the increase in power from the 24/7 coupled with a much less definite photoperiod. What hours were you running the SAT+ and your CO2? Actually, are you even using the 24/7 cycle? If so, what hours do you think you will run the CO2 now?


I'm having trouble figuring out how I'm going to use it with CO2 as well. I just posted about it on my 29g thread. Interested in your thoughts on the matter.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Freemananana said:


> I'm interested to see what you do with the increase in power from the 24/7 coupled with a much less definite photoperiod. What hours were you running the SAT+ and your CO2? Actually, are you even using the 24/7 cycle? If so, what hours do you think you will run the CO2 now?


SAT+
7:30PM-2:30AM
CO2
about 4-5 bubbles per second.

actually i'm just using it as a normal light now, kind of busy this week. probably going to start using or figuring out the 24/7 cycle next week. and that's a very good question, i never thought about what hours i'm going to run the co2 with the cycle, very interesting... hmmm...


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

Lol can I say I hate you so much roflmao all that nice dragonstone friggin too exspensive here in the states i am so jelous


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Proflooney said:


> Lol can I say I hate you so much roflmao all that nice dragonstone friggin too exspensive here in the states i am so jelous


i'm lucky that i got it from a lfs, it was on sale!


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

here's how i run the Finnex Planted+ 24/7.

*Real Time ----- 24/7 Cycle*
01:00 AM --------- 17:00 
02:00 AM --------- 18:00 
03:00 AM --------- 19:00
04:00 AM --------- 20:00
05:00 AM --------- 21:00
06:00 AM --------- 22:00
07:00 AM --------- 23:00
08:00 AM --------- 00:00
09:00 AM --------- 01:00
10:00 AM --------- 02:00
11:00 AM --------- 03:00
12:00 PM --------- 04:00
01:00 PM --------- 05:00
02:00 PM --------- 06:00
03:00 PM --------- 07:00
04:00 PM --------- 08:00
05:00 PM --------- 09:00
06:00 PM --------- 10:00 
07:00 PM --------- 11:00 
08:00 PM --------- 12:00 
09:00 PM --------- 13:00 
10:00 PM --------- 14:00 
11:00 PM --------- 15:00 
12:00 AM --------- 16:00

time in red = co2 injection


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

lily pipes set and inline diffuser from co2art.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the light/co2 schedule I'm keen to see how it works. The way the light catches your outflow in the photo I thought it had a crack


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Phyzix said:


> Thanks for sharing the light/co2 schedule I'm keen to see how it works. The way the light catches your outflow in the photo I thought it had a crack


lol, i was worried for a moment, i didn't realize that "crack" in the picture. double checked, no crack!


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

That is looking quite nice. I'd still love to have a nice HC carpet going in a tank one day.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

George Willms said:


> That is looking quite nice. I'd still love to have a nice HC carpet going in a tank one day.


thank you! after couple weeks of DSM, and then filled the tank, it seems like HC grows a lot faster submersed.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

added cleaning crew, 5 otocinclus catfish.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I'll be curious how well your Otos will do

I am really wanting to add some to my recently flooded dry start but I want to make sure my tank is settled enough


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

dru said:


> I'll be curious how well your Otos will do
> 
> I am really wanting to add some to my recently flooded dry start but I want to make sure my tank is settled enough


actually added them 2 days ago, they all doing so well. if you don't mind iphone video, i can try to upload one tonight, so you can see how they doing.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

kimchilee said:


> thank you! after couple weeks of DSM, and then filled the tank, it seems like HC grows a lot faster submersed.




Tank is looking great. Ive also noticed this with hc emersed vs submersed.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

kimchilee said:


> actually added them 2 days ago, they all doing so well. if you don't mind iphone video, i can try to upload one tonight, so you can see how they doing.


I'll take your word for it but a video would be cool either way


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

mot said:


> Tank is looking great. Ive also noticed this with hc emersed vs submersed.


thank you so much mot! you're one of my favorite aquascaper!



dru said:


> I'll take your word for it but a video would be cool either way


uploading video to youtube now, please be patient. lol.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

dru said:


> I'll take your word for it but a video would be cool either way


i don't know how to embed a youtube video into the post. anyways, here is my very first video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-YsBx0sR08


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

kimchilee said:


> i don't know how to embed a youtube video into the post. anyways, here is my very first video:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-YsBx0sR08


Otos look good. They are swimming all over looking for algea. Once you have some I bet they slow down :icon_smil


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Phyzix said:


> Otos look good. They are swimming all over looking for algea. Once you have some I bet they slow down :icon_smil


yes! schooling fish next!


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

I know you were thinking rummynose but I saw some Danio margaritatus the other day and they really do look great in a small tank. Less of a schooler though.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

kimchilee said:


> i don't know how to embed a youtube video into the post. anyways, here is my very first video:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-YsBx0sR08


Nice production value!


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Phyzix said:


> I know you were thinking rummynose but I saw some Danio margaritatus the other day and they really do look great in a small tank. Less of a schooler though.


actually i changed my mind, thinking cardinal tetra or green neon tetra. i'll put CPD on my list, and check them out.



dru said:


> Nice production value!


thanks! i hope it helps.


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Quite nice tank !
Love the otto ! 

By the way, how you process to change the name of your thread ?


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

MPdesign said:


> Quite nice tank !
> Love the otto !
> 
> By the way, how you process to change the name of your thread ?


thanks! to change the title of the thread, basically just EDIT your first post, then Go Advanced.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

schooling otos. so much fun to watch!


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

kimchilee said:


> schooling otos. so much fun to watch!


Looks like follow the leader - lol. How cute


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Cool oto pic

I went to get some today but the tank they were in had ich


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Islandgaliam said:


> Looks like follow the leader - lol. How cute


lol, i'm still trying to figure out which one is the leader.



dru said:


> Cool oto pic
> 
> I went to get some today but the tank they were in had ich


ich sucks. my lfs has otos in different tanks, so i can pick them from the healtiest tanks. i actually want to get more otos, they're great cleaning crew!


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

week 8. added 15 cardinal tetra.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Excellent choice with the cardinals. Their colors really look great with the 24/7.


----------



## Spit1A (May 27, 2014)

I agree, the Cardinals really look great in the tank! 

I'm thinking of getting one of these tanks now... 

One question, do you know how thick the glass is?


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

thanks everyone, i'm in love with the cardinal tetra now.



Spit1A said:


> I agree, the Cardinals really look great in the tank!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting one of these tanks now...
> 
> One question, do you know how thick the glass is?


you should get one! the glass is 8mm thick.


----------



## Chubbi (Mar 21, 2015)

How do you like your regulator so far? Does it tend to "float" at lower bps very much? I love your tank btw! I hope one day to have something just as beautiful. trying to convince myself out of buying the GLA Grow 1, just so pricey.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Chubbi said:


> How do you like your regulator so far? Does it tend to "float" at lower bps very much? I love your tank btw! I hope one day to have something just as beautiful. trying to convince myself out of buying the GLA Grow 1, just so pricey.


well, it's my first solenoid regulator. i like it a lot, it does the job and no leaking so far. i believe GLA has better quality regulator, but yea, so pricey.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

week 9


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Wow, that is some nice growth for 5 weeks submersed. I personally liked it more with the A. reinechii instead of Blyxa on the right side. Seemed to attract the eye better. Great balance nevertheless, I wish I was able to have my aquarium like this all the time.

How do you manage to keep the rocks so clean ?


----------



## dhenry7711 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey Kim,

How's the tank looking lately? I was wondering about your filter flow now that the plants have grown in more. I was thinking of going with the 2217 for my 22gal. What do you think?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Looking great, love the schooling otto's!


----------



## GreenAquatica (Nov 23, 2015)

Fantastic tank...love the way it is progressing...one question...are you using 24/7 light cycle or did you come up with your own custom settings...and if you are using 24/7 set up, any issues with the algae...I just started 22 gallon long and purchased the same light so still trying to figure out what is the best way to go here...thanks for the response...will follow


----------



## GreenAquatica (Nov 23, 2015)

Lovely tank...if you do not mind, I have a question...are you keeping you 24/7 light on with that cycle or did you customize...just started the same tank and same light but trying to find some feedback on 24/7 preset cycle...any algae problems and so on...thank you for your reply


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

> Lovely tank...if you do not mind, I have a question...are you keeping you 24/7 light on with that cycle or did you customize...just started the same tank and same light but trying to find some feedback on 24/7 preset cycle...any algae problems and so on...thank you for your reply


24/7 cycle, raised the light couple inches higher to avoid algae.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Phyzix said:


> Any updates?


been very busy the past couple months, no time for the tank at all, no fertilizing, no feeding, no water changing, somehow the plants still growing like crazy, the fishes and the shrimps are still alive, tank is very well balanced, Circle of Life!

but the finnex 24/7 suddenly out of order few weeks ago, everything turned bad, the tank is a mess now. decided to sell the tank, hopefully will be back into the hobby soon.

I LOVE MY TANK!


----------

